
Low-power WiFi signal tracks movement, even behind walls - Libertatea
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/159917-low-power-wifi-signal-tracks-movement-even-behind-walls
======
gojomo
See also UWashington's 'WiSee':

[http://wisee.cs.washington.edu/](http://wisee.cs.washington.edu/)

